# Do I Really Have An Oil Leak?



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

I don't know why they can't change the oil anyway, some sort of enviromental stuff?

I would suggest taking it to a different shop, or change it yourself.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Check the tightness of the bolts/nuts that hold down the valve cover gasket. Take it to a car wash and wash the engine. Change the oil yourself and see if the leak comes back. Unless the engine has a labyrinth of tubing and wiring over the valve cover, it should be a relatively easy DIY change to a new gasket. Yeah, I'd change them all day long for $1100


----------



## Randy Bush (Dec 9, 2020)

Unless the oil is just running out , which it don't seem to be there should be no reason not to change it. Seems like a way to get more money out of you.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

It could be a very slow drip or seep which would not show as a loss of oil.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Edited: Do you really have an oil leak"? Possibly, only you can answer that by checking the engine and looking for visible evidence. If you've not noticed spotting where you park and/or reduced levels on the dipstick, it's probably pretty minor. Trying to snug the cover bolts is a decent first step - if you can get at them. Changing out the gasket will either be big ($$) or easy job depending on the engine.

In the short term, find a different oil change shop.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Time to find a different shop and warn all your friends about them.

Repairpal:
The average cost for a Toyota Matrix valve cover gasket replacement is between $101 and $116.

yourmechanic.com
On average, the cost for a Toyota Matrix Valve Cover Gasket Replacement is $119 with $24 for parts and $95 for labor. Prices may vary depending on your location.

MyCarSpecs
For this small piece of rubber, you can expect to pay between $ 20 and $ 80 ...To just replace that gasket, you can expect to pay for about 1 ½ to 5 hours of work. The make and model of your 2008 Toyota Matrix will determine how much work is involved. Most labor costs range between $ 70 and $ 200...

You probably don't need the gasket, but keep checking your oil level. Fyi, to check the oil, it doesn't need to be cold, it just needs to be not running, and not sure if you did this or not, but you need to pull the dipstick out, wipe it clean, put it back in, pull it out again, and then read it.


----------



## Matt1963 (5 mo ago)

enilnoda said:


> Hi,
> I took my 2008 Toyota Matrix to a shop for an oil change. They said they couldn't change the oil because I had an oil leak at the valve cover gasket. It would cost over $1100 to fix. However, when I check my oil since then, it appears to be full. How can that be, if I'm leaking oil?
> Are they lying to me? Am I misreading the dipstick? Or is there some other explanation?
> 
> ...


Right now your engine shows to much oil. Did you wipe the dipstick off and recheck? Not sure why they would give you bad advice if they lost the oil change over it....or did they quote you the $1100?


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

enilnoda said:


> They said they couldn't change the oil because I had an oil leak at the valve cover gasket.


I just looked online at a picture of the engine on a 2008 Matrix. In the picture, the valve cover does not seem readily accessible. 

Can you see the valve cover without removing the shroud? If so, are there any indications of a leak? 

If you cannot see the valve cover without removing the shroud, are there any smudges on the shroud or around it that indicates it was recently removed? If there is not and you cannot see the valve cover without removing it, then there is the possibility they never even checked the valve cover.


----------



## SARG (Dec 28, 2020)

Not to be hurtful ...... but your post implies you paid the $1100. and also had the oil change done.
Remarkable.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

SARG said:


> Not to be hurtful ...... but your post implies you paid the $1100. and also had the oil change done.
> Remarkable.


I went back and re-read the OP. I did not interpret it the same way.


----------



## Randy Bush (Dec 9, 2020)

/\ Thats the way I read it too.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If the PCV system is in order i would think air would be going in where the oil is said to be leaking out .


----------



## SARG (Dec 28, 2020)

Half-fast eddie said:


> I went back and re-read the OP. I did not interpret it the same way.


I hope you're correct.


----------



## sestivers (Aug 10, 2007)

Probably more than 95% of cars on the road have a detectable "oil leak". Few of these leaks result in enough oil loss to be noticeable on a dipstick reading. 

I am surprised about the reply that thought the valve cover on this vehicle is inaccessible; it should just be a Corolla 1.8 engine, with a removeable black plastic shield over top. It's not a difficult job but it does take care and a torque wrench and knowledge of where to put dabs of the correct RTV.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Just watched a youtube video. Once you remove the large plastic cover ... everything is right there.


----------



## NewDIY4me (3 mo ago)

Any driveway spotting? They didn't tell you where the leak was?


----------



## Dodgewade (2 mo ago)

enilnoda said:


> Hi,
> I took my 2008 Toyota Matrix to a shop for an oil change. They said they couldn't change the oil because I had an oil leak at the valve cover gasket. It would cost over $1100 to fix. However, when I check my oil since then, it appears to be full. How can that be, if I'm leaking oil?
> Are they lying to me? Am I misreading the dipstick? Or is there some other explanation?
> 
> ...


I have an old truck that leaks at the valve covers (V8) and i bought gaskets a few years back. Laid them on the dash. They still leak, might help to put them on! LOL! My point is, a few drops every now and again really hasn't be bad enough to replace them.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I hate oil leaks. It gives the impression of poor maintenance. My Cummins had a progressively worsening leak a few months ago. I could not find it. Finally my diesel guy located it with a borescope and sent me a video of it. It was the plate where the oil filter attached to the side of the engine. Serious car wash action after that cleaning all the oil residue off.


----------



## NewDIY4me (3 mo ago)

chandler48 said:


> I hate oil leaks. It gives the impression of poor maintenance. My Cummins had a progressively worsening leak a few months ago. I could not find it. Finally my diesel guy located it with a borescope and sent me a video of it. It was the plate where the oil filter attached to the side of the engine. Serious car wash action after that cleaning all the oil residue off.


Don't EVER get rid of it. You can't replace the Cummins with today's EPA choked crap.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

It all started several years ago when the EPA reduced the Sulphur content of diesel fuel from 200 ppm to 17 ppm. It will destroy the injection pump due to lack of lubrication. We have to put in 1 oz of two cycle oil in our fuel tank for every gallon of fuel to make up for the lack of lube. Don't even start on DEF, gee.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

There's also the extra fuel consumption of the newer diesels, which dump fuel in the exhaust to burn off the soot. With all the extra emmisions crap, the fuel efficiency advantage diesels had over gasoline engines is almost nonexistent now.


----------



## NewDIY4me (3 mo ago)

Yep. Only benefit now is you are towing much. The longevity of diesels has been neutralized by much of the EPA crap. But hey...you are saving the environment when you dump a $15,000 motor in the trash after 200K miles when they used to run 1,000,000 miles


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I've got 562,000 miles and get a steady 16 mpg. It is a 3500 dually flatbed and weigh in at 8000 lbs empty with tool boxes, so I am pleased. I have friends getting 12 mpg on newer models.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Sorry guys but all that EPA or emissions "crap" is there because otherwise diesel spews excessive nasty particulate carcinogens. I know, you tough guys don't care.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

raylo32 said:


> Sorry guys but all that EPA or emissions "crap" is there because otherwise diesel spews excessive nasty particulate carcinogens. I know, you tough guys don't care.


'Rolling coal' produces a larger volume, but a smaller number, of particulates than a gasoline engine (fewer, larger particles, which fall out of the air more quickly), making the emissions from older diesel engines less dangerous than even new gasoline engines. There's also only scant evidence that the particulates from either type of engine are carcinogenic.


----------



## NewDIY4me (3 mo ago)

raylo32 said:


> Sorry guys but all that EPA or emissions "crap" is there because otherwise diesel spews excessive nasty particulate carcinogens. I know, you tough guys don't care.


Idiots that "roll coal" are idiots because they are running on crap tunes and wasting fuel. A well tuned diesel produces very little soot (i.e. particulate) and if you are worried about carbon sequestration, i.e. returning it to the earth, the soot settles quite quickly. 

Diesel run cleaner than gasoline engines on the NOx already.

There are arguably as much carcinogens in petrol fuels. Just different pathways.

Probably the best quote I have seen on the low absolute risk from diesel emissions:

*So, in the final analysis, diesel exhaust does cause cancer, but the overall risk to society is low compared to other things like tobacco, excess bodyweight, and alcohol. There’s more info about the causes of cancer, and how you can reduce your risk...*
Much like the Covid boondoggle, there are a bunch of other things that could be done to lower your risk. But instead, in the brilliance of the government, they shut down the gyms. Anyone that is overweight and complaining about diesel should re-evaluate their priorities.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Ever wonder why diesels don't have catalytic converters??? Right, diesel exhaust doesn't produce appreciable amounts of CO. Mine is an older 2nd generation, and if I "get" on it while changing gears, it will produce black smoke. I try to keep that from happening because I know it is raw fuel that the turbo can't disperse into energy. These kids that detune their engines and roll coal are miscreants. 

Oh who sucks on an exhaust pipe to get cancer, anyway?


----------



## NewDIY4me (3 mo ago)

chandler48 said:


> Ever wonder why diesels don't have catalytic converters??? Right, diesel exhaust doesn't produce appreciable amounts of CO. Mine is an older 2nd generation, and if I "get" on it while changing gears, it will produce black smoke. I try to keep that from happening because I know it is raw fuel that the turbo can't disperse into energy. These kids that detune their engines and roll coal are miscreants.
> 
> Oh who sucks on an exhaust pipe to get cancer, anyway?


Newer ones have Converters as well now. Thing goes through 3 separate chambers and reaction processes before it goes out the tailpipe. All the while...requiring the consumption of more fuel and other crude oil based products to complete these reactions. Driving up EGTS, requiring expensive components, burning more fuel, and creating more waste plastic to contain and deliver chemical irritants. 

Regen cycle will normally reduce fuel mileage by about 25%. 

DEF injector, requires the entire reaction chamber, is about $3000.


----------

